# Konsole no reconoce la tecla [Fin]

## acidrums4

Hola, estoy usando Konsole 2.7.2 en KDE 4.7.2, con un shell Zsh. Dentro de Konsole, uso el perfil de entrada "Predeterminado (XFree 4)". Todo funciona normalmente salvo que no reconoce la tecla [Fin]. No sé porqué, ni probando con 'bindkey' se obtiene alguna combinación para la tecla [Fin], pues al oprimirla no sucede nada (Es decir, al escribir 'bindkey' + [Ctrl] V + [Fin] no aparece nada, pero con las otras teclas (Inicio, RePág, AvPág...) sí aparecen sus códigos de entrada).

He probado cambiando el perfil del método de entrada (a "Consola Linux" y "Consola solaris") y ahí funciona, pero dejan de funcionar otros atajos de teclado (concretamente [Ctrl] + Flechas, para avanzar entre palabras, bindkey los reconoce como una pulsación normal de un botón de flecha).

No sé si será un bug, pero esto me sucede desde KDE 4.4. ¿Alguna idea? Espero haber sido claro, quizá escribí un poco enredado  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gringo

hace mucho que no uso konsole, no será que simplemente en el perfil predeterminado tiene asignada una función a FIN y por eso no te deja usarla ? Porque recuerdo que me pasó algo similar con el terminal de xfce y simplemente con eliminar esa función en los atajaos de teclado problema solucionado.

a ver si sirve de algo ...

saluetes

----------

## acidrums4

 *gringo wrote:*   

> no será que simplemente en el perfil predeterminado tiene asignada una función a FIN y por eso no te deja usarla?

 

No, es raro, también había pensado en eso pero no hay nada. Nada de nada con la tecla [Fin]. De hecho, abajo de la pestaña de "Entrada" (para configurar los métodos de entrada) hay un "Área de pruebas", en el que uno digita las teclas y en un área de texto aparecen los códigos de salida. Pero al oprimir [Fin] no sucede absolutamente nada.

Otra cosa que se me olvidó decir es que en ciertos programas, como vi o ncmpcpp, la tecla [Fin] sí funciona, pero deja de funcionar [Inicio]... y al cerrarlos dentro del shell vuelve a la "normalidad" (funciona [Inicio] pero [Fin] no).

----------

